
How to Survive Doomsday - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/36/aging/how-to-survive-doomsday
======
inetsee
If we're still stuck on Earth in the time frames discussed, then we deserve to
die.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Or to put it another way, it's extremely unlikely that anything we could
recognize as human will be living here in 500M years, give that is 5000 times
as long as our species has existed so far (and we're changing ourselves and
environment faster and faster).

~~~
kirykl
66 years between first flight and the moon, 500 million years between first
rocket landing and ?

------
excalibur
Human civilization's purpose is to survive long enough to finish preparing the
machine civilization to take over.

~~~
crpatino
And what would be the purpose of machine civilization, then?

~~~
ThomPete
To become the pure energy civilization

------
lunchTime42
Extraordinarism - the ideology to think one is seperate from nature that
brought the species into existence. Related to other ideologys that considered
humans the crown of creation or the source of all evils. Most distinguishing
feature of the ideology? A inability to watch ones own existence and the
existence of ones species with a relaxed attitude. Often driven to extremes by
massive consumer guilt, and by the dawning realisation that none of the stated
statements contributes to problem solving.

"Humanity is so evil, even the devil is afraid we could take his soul. We eat
soda cans and drink babys. We should all feel ashamed and do nothing waiting
for the end to come, soon.."

------
vox_mollis
If this is indeed an inevitable and predictable luminosity curve, then orbital
solar shades or albedo augmentation are obvious solutions.

------
DarkContinent
Of course, there's no solution here for human survival after the red giant
stage of the Sun's evolution, when the Sun cools to become a white dwarf.

~~~
cgriswald
Non-biological humanity is such a solution. It makes travel to other systems
much easier if we don't have to worry about generations of humans or messy
biological needs.

And for whatever vestiges wish to remain, we could collect the gasses the Sun
sloughs off during its red giant phase and use them for fuel, as well as
moving closer in - and we wouldn't need the Earth.

~~~
mirceal
Non-biological humanity or a biologically enhanced humanity? :)

